# Need Your Help Finding Gorgon Transport!



## Papa.Nurgle

Hey guys I am relatively new to this whole forums thing so pardon any odd usage here. But, I am on the hunt for a Gorgon Transport to add to my Krieg army. I have no luck anywhere else on the interest but I am hoping I can get some more help here. If you have a Gorgon Transport or know someone who might be willing to sell theirs I would love to know so I can add this guy to my list. Any and all information regarding the Gorgon will help me a ton so if you got any contacts or ideas on where I can get one please let me know. Thank you and have a lovely day .

View attachment 959990123


----------

